# Why does the God Father of the Tea Party not respond to Herman Cains, Bachma insults?



## pvsi. (Jan 25, 2012)

*God father of the Tea party *(the party that Bachmann, Cain, and other sleazebags of GOP have been kissing up to) has been insulted several days ago by a man who last night took a stand on the establishment media, proclaiming him to be doing the "tea party response to Obamas address the union address" this sleazebag Herman Cain, several days ago said on this CNN that he supports 3 out of 4 remaining GOP candidates except tea partys godfather Ron Paul. please explain why did Ron Paul not issue a statement denouncing Herman Cain as fraud who along with CNN and Fox News try to hijack the tea party.
Same exact thing with Bachmann, another tea party ass kisser.

Is Ron Paul a fraud himself? or is there something I am missing? I can not add up the facts, help me understand.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 25, 2012)

Because he isnt the godfather of jack?


----------



## Zander (Jan 25, 2012)

Here is a reply worthy of your post: 

ll three translation termination codons, or nonsense codons, contain a uridine residue at the first position of the codon1, 2, 3. Here, we demonstrate that pseudouridylation (conversion of uridine into pseudouridine (&#936, ref. 4) of nonsense codons suppresses translation termination both in vitro and in vivo. In vivo targeting of nonsense codons is accomplished by the expression of an H/ACA RNA capable of directing the isomerization of uridine to &#936; within the nonsense codon. Thus, targeted pseudouridylation represents a novel approach for promoting nonsense suppression in vivo. Remarkably, we also show that pseudouridylated nonsense codons code for amino acids with similar properties. Specifically, &#936;AA and &#936;AG code for serine and threonine, whereas &#936;GA codes for tyrosine and phenylalanine, thus suggesting a new mode of decoding. Our results also suggest that RNA modification, as a naturally occurring mechanism, may offer a new way to expand the genetic code.

I hope that helps!


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 25, 2012)

Zander said:


> Here is a reply worthy of your post: When Liberals say teabagger, they really mean American. They came up with the term so they can surreptitiously rant against Americans.


The only thing you demonstrated is the definition of a tea bagger


----------



## Quantum Windbag (Jan 25, 2012)

Zander said:


> Here is a reply worthy of your post:
> 
> ll three translation termination codons, or nonsense codons, contain a uridine residue at the first position of the codon1, 2, 3. Here, we demonstrate that pseudouridylation (conversion of uridine into pseudouridine (&#936, ref. 4) of nonsense codons suppresses translation termination both in vitro and in vivo. In vivo targeting of nonsense codons is accomplished by the expression of an H/ACA RNA capable of directing the isomerization of uridine to &#936; within the nonsense codon. Thus, targeted pseudouridylation represents a novel approach for promoting nonsense suppression in vivo. Remarkably, we also show that pseudouridylated nonsense codons code for amino acids with similar properties. Specifically, &#936;AA and &#936;AG code for serine and threonine, whereas &#936;GA codes for tyrosine and phenylalanine, thus suggesting a new mode of decoding. Our results also suggest that RNA modification, as a naturally occurring mechanism, may offer a new way to expand the genetic code.
> 
> I hope that helps!



I hate chemistry, and your post made more sense than the OP.


----------



## LibertyForAll (Jan 25, 2012)

"Fox News commentator Juan Williams says that the TPM emerged from the ashes of Paul's 2008 presidential primary campaign."

Tea Party movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 26, 2012)

LibertyForAll said:


> "Fox News commentator Juan Williams says that the TPM emerged from the ashes of Paul's 2008 presidential primary campaign."
> 
> Tea Party movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


So according to your link, the wikipedia, if Ron Paul is actually "the godfather of the tea party movement" then how come Herman Cain can go on stage aired by Fox News CNN claiming to be representing tea party and spew some lies, several days after he endorsed 3 candidates who are flip floppers while denouncing Ron Paul who is considered god father of the tea party movement? I will keep bouncing this thread until it gets answered or deleted. I need to understand this science of hypocrisy.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 26, 2012)

LibertyForAll said:


> "Fox News commentator Juan Williams says that the TPM emerged from the ashes of Paul's 2008 presidential primary campaign."
> 
> Tea Party movement - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


And both he and the OP would be wong.

The "Godfather" of the TP would be Rick Santelli.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wcvSjKCU_Zo]Rick Santelli calls for Tea party on Floor of Chicago Board of Trade - YouTube[/ame]

[/thread]


----------



## LibertyForAll (Jan 26, 2012)

I am not a member of the Tea Party because they are hypocrits. They say they want less spending and smaller government but then they turn around and want to drop bombs on eveyrone and expand the empire. You can't have it both ways.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a reply worthy of your post: When *Liberals* say teabagger, they really mean American. *They came up with the term* so they can surreptitiously rant against Americans.
> ...


Actually he also demonstrated what pathological liars CON$ are! The Teabaggers PROUDLY chose the teabagger nickname THEMSELVES, and even sell teabagger buttons at their anti-America rallies.


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 26, 2012)

Oddball said:


> LibertyForAll said:
> 
> 
> > "Fox News commentator Juan Williams says that the TPM emerged from the ashes of Paul's 2008 presidential primary campaign."
> ...



Listen you..... your video does not have a date, and it shows some goofball talking about president Obama. tea party started before Obama


----------



## Dot Com (Jan 26, 2012)

Dr. Paul was a teapartier before that Santelli douche made his little statement.


----------



## LibertyForAll (Jan 26, 2012)

To answer the OPs question... The reason Paul doesn't call him out is because he doesn't claim to be the godfather of the tea party. The tea party was started by his supporters but was later taken over by warmongering neo-cons. Besides calling him out might alienate a block of voters that could potentially vote for him. He is still trying to win even if it's near impossible.


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 26, 2012)

LibertyForAll said:


> To answer the OPs question... The reason Paul doesn't call him out is because he doesn't claim to be the godfather of the tea party. The tea party was started by his supporters but was later taken over by warmongering neo-cons. Besides calling him out might alienate a block of voters that could potentially vote for him. He is still trying to win even if it's near impossible.


Thank you. that is the right answer. (but lets keep debating to keep the truth floating, because it usualy sinks while crap people argue about floats)

So anyway, what's your beef with rick santelli?


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 26, 2012)

Probably because nobody cares what Herman Cain or Michele Bachmann thinks.


----------



## peach174 (Jan 26, 2012)

Tea Party is Conservative and moderate voters who rose up in opposition to the Heath Care bill (the last straw that broke the camels back).
There is no founder of anything.
It is American voters who are sick and tired of the way our country is heading toward.
Polls say 72% of Americans think that our government is headed in the wrong direction.


----------



## California Girl (Jan 26, 2012)

edthecynic said:


> pvsi.net said:
> 
> 
> > Zander said:
> ...



That's your 'evidence'? 

Seriously?

What an ass. 

EdTheDumbass 'proves' jack shit - again.


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 26, 2012)

Kevin_Kennedy said:


> Probably because nobody cares what Herman Cain or Michele Bachmann thinks.


We should all start carring more: if I didn't care that people shit on my lawn, then eventually it would become a toilet, as the tea party movement has become - the morons who watch foxnews/cnn have voting rights and they should be notified about this garbage, unless Ron Paul is drugged and backed by establishment. I mean yes, Ron Paul sounds 100% sincere, but the actions and even him being IN that circus does not make sense as I explained in OP. somethings very fishy with this hypocrisy...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> *God father of the Tea party *(the party that Bachmann, Cain, and other sleazebags of GOP have been kissing up to) has been insulted several days ago by a man who last night took a stand on the establishment media, proclaiming him to be doing the "tea party response to Obamas address the union address" this sleazebag Herman Cain, several days ago said on this CNN that he supports 3 out of 4 remaining GOP candidates except tea partys godfather Ron Paul. please explain why did Ron Paul not issue a statement denouncing Herman Cain as fraud who along with CNN and Fox News try to hijack the tea party.
> Same exact thing with Bachmann, another tea party ass kisser.
> 
> Is Ron Paul a fraud himself? or is there something I am missing? I can not add up the facts, help me understand.



Ron Paul is not the godfather of the teaparty.  That is why and what you are missing, you put Paul in a much higher place than the teapartiers do.


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 26, 2012)

California Girl said:


> That's your 'evidence'?
> Seriously?
> What an ass.
> EdTheDumbass 'proves' jack shit - again.


I said this before, and I will say it again:


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Probably because nobody cares what Herman Cain or Michele Bachmann thinks.
> ...



I should have been more clear. Nothing Herman Cain or Michele Bachmann say about Ron Paul matters at all. They can't hurt him.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 26, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> pvsi.net said:
> 
> 
> > *God father of the Tea party *(the party that Bachmann, Cain, and other sleazebags of GOP have been kissing up to) has been insulted several days ago by a man who last night took a stand on the establishment media, proclaiming him to be doing the "tea party response to Obamas address the union address" this sleazebag Herman Cain, several days ago said on this CNN that he supports 3 out of 4 remaining GOP candidates except tea partys godfather Ron Paul. please explain why did Ron Paul not issue a statement denouncing Herman Cain as fraud who along with CNN and Fox News try to hijack the tea party.
> ...



I think a more accurate description of the Tea Party as it relates to Ron Paul is that the current manifestation of the Tea Party simply stole the idea of Ron Paul's supporters and ran with it.


----------



## truthsaga (Jan 26, 2012)

Herman Cain needs to shut his mouth if he really cares about the GOP's chances against Obama.  Ron Paul is pulling the independents, youth, and now in Florida he has 50% of the latino vote going to him.  These votes are not going to go to Gingrich and only a fraction to Romney unless the party actually follows the rhetoric they are preaching.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> *God father of the Tea party *(the party that Bachmann, Cain, and other sleazebags of GOP have been kissing up to) has been insulted several days ago by a man who last night took a stand on the establishment media, proclaiming him to be doing the "tea party response to Obamas address the union address" this sleazebag Herman Cain, several days ago said on this CNN that he supports 3 out of 4 remaining GOP candidates except tea partys godfather Ron Paul. please explain why did Ron Paul not issue a statement denouncing Herman Cain as fraud who along with CNN and Fox News try to hijack the tea party.
> Same exact thing with Bachmann, another tea party ass kisser.
> 
> Is Ron Paul a fraud himself? or is there something I am missing? I can not add up the facts, help me understand.



Just because people on the left say he is the GOD Father of the movement does not make it so. He does not speak for the Tea Party, the movement has grown way beyond his small but loyal followers.


----------



## Charles_Main (Jan 26, 2012)

truthsaga said:


> Herman Cain needs to shut his mouth if he really cares about the GOP's chances against Obama.  Ron Paul is pulling the independents, youth, and now in Florida he has 50% of the latino vote going to him.  These votes are not going to go to Gingrich and only a fraction to Romney unless the party actually follows the rhetoric they are preaching.



You need to come out of the Delusions and look at what Poll gets in National Polls. He stand no chance at all of wining a General.


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 26, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ron Paul is not the godfather of the teaparty.  That is why and what you are missing, you put Paul in a much higher place than the teapartiers do.


According to FoxNews/CNN (establishment media) Herman Cain was... doing the tea party response to Obamas address... According to wikipedia and reality, Ron Paul is the god father of the tea party.... According to Americans Thomas Edison invented a light bulb, but according to communists when I went to school in soviet union, it was Lenin who invented the light bulb. I am sure North Koreans think its Kim Jong Il.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > Ron Paul is not the godfather of the teaparty.  That is why and what you are missing, you put Paul in a much higher place than the teapartiers do.
> ...



Wikipedia....hold on let me go fix that to say PLYMCO_PILGRIM is the godfather of the teaparty 

How many tea party events has ron paul been to?
How many has herman cain been to?   

EDIT:  Paul has been to a few tea party events which I was unaware of.


----------



## Kevin_Kennedy (Jan 26, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> truthsaga said:
> 
> 
> > Herman Cain needs to shut his mouth if he really cares about the GOP's chances against Obama.  Ron Paul is pulling the independents, youth, and now in Florida he has 50% of the latino vote going to him.  These votes are not going to go to Gingrich and only a fraction to Romney unless the party actually follows the rhetoric they are preaching.
> ...



That's inaccurate. Aside from Romney, Paul is the GOP candidate that polls the best against Obama, and certainly brings along more independents than Romney does.


----------



## 1_Old_Man (Jan 26, 2012)

I think it would be a good idea to first call things what they are.  There is no Tea Party.  There is a teaparty movement.  There is a Republican Party, from which the teaparty movement gets virtually all of its adherents, and there is a Democratic Party that generally consider's the teaparty movement to be illegitimate because of it owes it birth and short existence to the checkbooks of the Koch brothers.

No matter what it was or where it originated there is one thing that can be said about it with certainty, it never was very big.  Grandiose press coverage aside there were rarely events at which even a few thousand teaparty adherents attended and those took place within a short period of time.  A person would be hard pressed to find any event attended by more than a handful of self-identified teabaggers in the last year, even by exaggerated head counts issued by sympathetic "news" sources.


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 26, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> pvsi.net said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


Ok, I will hold on. for how long? and be sure to post a link when you're done.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > pvsi.net said:
> ...



Ok you want me to do it for real...hold on


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 26, 2012)




----------



## Avorysuds (Jan 26, 2012)

Paul has never tried to give a direction of the TPM, ever. That is why Paul does not speak for the TP, he never has. Paul is thankful for this support when he gets it, that is all.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 26, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> pvsi.net said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



here you go, attached is a screenshot, first sentance says that PLYMCO_PILGRIM for the USMB is rumored to have started it now


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 26, 2012)

Avorysuds said:


> Paul has never tried to give a direction of the TPM, ever. That is why Paul does not speak for the TP, he never has. Paul is thankful for this support when he gets it, that is all.



I tried to tell PVI that but PVI doesn't believe me.


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 26, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> here you go, attached is a screenshot, first sentance says that PLYMCO_PILGRIM for the USMB is rumored to have started it now


I asked for a link on wikipedia, not the screen shot or ass shot


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > here you go, attached is a screenshot, first sentance says that PLYMCO_PILGRIM for the USMB is rumored to have started it now
> ...



 "You can't always get what you want but you find sometimes you get what you need"


I took a screenshot because I edited my addition out right after putting it in, I'm a contributor and didn't want to actually leave a dishonest edit in there.....but its easy to edit any wiki page.


----------



## truthsaga (Jan 26, 2012)

Charles_Main said:


> truthsaga said:
> 
> 
> > Herman Cain needs to shut his mouth if he really cares about the GOP's chances against Obama.  Ron Paul is pulling the independents, youth, and now in Florida he has 50% of the latino vote going to him.  These votes are not going to go to Gingrich and only a fraction to Romney unless the party actually follows the rhetoric they are preaching.
> ...



Are you talking about Gingrich?  Paul / Romney are in a dead heat with Obama, even the latest CNN polls (which I think is bias) confirms this.  

Ron Paul hardest test is the GOP primary.


----------



## truthsaga (Jan 26, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> pvsi.net said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...



The second (1st in our generation) was the movement to send a message to the media that we will not be ignore.  Then, the Levins, Hannity's, Scott Browns, and Palin's of this world just swooped into the movement and took it as theirs.  Look at the Ron Paul endorsed tea party elected official compared to the other "neo-tea party" elected officials.  The Ron Paul endorsed Tea Party officials stuck to their guns when the others sold out to the government.

Wearing a football jersey doesn't make you a football player..


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 26, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> pvsi.net said:
> 
> 
> > PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> ...


Oh ok, neither does anyone else. and this case is closed, because I found an undeniable videographed proof of Ron Paul revitalizing/starting the tea party movement back in 2007


----------



## truthsaga (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > pvsi.net said:
> ...



I have a YouTube video and news coverage covering the rise of Ron Paul's Tea Party.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 26, 2012)

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Ron Paul is not the godfather of the teaparty.  That is why and what you are missing, you put Paul in a much higher place than the teapartiers do.



And a higher place than Paul puts himself.

The cult of personality surrounding him is outright scary sometime.

the CoP that is starting around Newt is getting just as crazy


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:
> 
> 
> > pvsi.net said:
> ...




well why are you holding out man!  Share it I want to see it too!


----------



## Stephanie (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> Kevin_Kennedy said:
> 
> 
> > Probably because nobody cares what Herman Cain or Michele Bachmann thinks.
> ...



speaking of toilets, you should go soak your head in one and stop boring us with bullshit.


----------



## pvsi. (Jan 26, 2012)

Stephanie said:


> speaking of toilets, you should go soak your head in one and stop boring us with bullshit.


I understand that you tried it, liked it and are trying to get others to do it, but I soak my head in reality.


----------



## Oddball (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > LibertyForAll said:
> ...


There was absolutely no talk of "Tea Party" protest gatherings before Santelli went off, on the morning of 19 Feb '09.....This is a fact.

Deal with it.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Jan 26, 2012)

pvsi.net said:


> Stephanie said:
> 
> 
> > speaking of toilets, you should go soak your head in one and stop boring us with bullshit.
> ...



Im not so sure you do...


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM (Jan 27, 2012)

Oddball said:


> pvsi.net said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



That is kinda who I thought of when I heard "godfather of the teaparty" too.


----------



## edthecynic (Jan 27, 2012)

Oddball said:


> pvsi.net said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...


As usual, Dupe, you're full of shit!!! 
This post which went viral was posted Jan 19, 2009.

MAIL A TEA BAG TO CONGRESS & TO SENATE! [FedUp-Old] - MarketTicker Forums
MAIL A TEA BAG TO CONGRESS & TO SENATE! in forum [FedUp-Old]           

PLEASE DIGG THIS UP AT FEDUP!
http://www.fedupusa.org/node/116
I was imaginging we make a little homemade card to enclose our teabag in:





_*You're Invited to a Commemorative Teaparty*_
Place:  _Boston_
Time:  _17:73_
Date:  _February 1, 2009_
RSVP:  www.FedUpUSA.org


----------



## truthsaga (Jan 27, 2012)

Oddball said:


> pvsi.net said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



There was a Tea Party in December in '07


----------



## Oddball (Jan 27, 2012)

truthsaga said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > pvsi.net said:
> ...


Though there were gatherings in various localities, it didn't gain national traction until Santelli went off.


----------



## Firehorse (Jan 27, 2012)

When the Patriot Act was passed into law, a lot of people started thinking to themselves 'this sheits getting out of hand' ... I know I did ... To me, it was that act that started what is now the tea party .... So ....

Blame Bbbbbuuuussssshhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------

